# How to repair old dryed out antlers



## HunterHads

I have a mule deer antler that my dad garbage picked probably 25+ years ago. It must have been outside for a long time because it is very weathered. It is grey in color and is dried out and cracked. Is there any way to repair it and make it look like it was just shed?


----------



## DFJISH

What I did was to whitetail antlers so I don't know if it would work on mule deer or not. I bought a HUGE set of matching sheds very cheap at an auction. They were bleached white, chalky, and had lots of cracks. One point was broken off and gone.
I restored the missing point with expoxy putty. Then I repeated a procedure of spraying shellac/fine sanding the antlers until the cracks were filled and smooth. Then I misted almond color areosol spray paint over the whole rack. Then I applied walnut stain with a rag and wiped off the excess. I left more at the bases where it was gnarly. Then I rubbed off most of it on the gnarly knobs and point tips so the almond showed more.
Then I put the sheds on a skull plate and mounted them up.
Here is the result.


----------

